# My very own Repurpose Projects



## Rudi (1/12/14)

I know i have been a bit quiet these last couple of weeks.. Work got the best of me most of the time and then i had those bored days.. when i get bored i want to take stuff appart... if its not my laptop or pc its an old tv or something electronic.. a friend of mine had 2 non working Ego's and so i took that apart to see whats inside and all these ideas poped into my head.. did a little research and this is the result of my boredom









Made me a USB Pass-through from one and then used the other one to make this little box mod..

I had the little box lying around and had an old battery charger that i modified as the battery terminals.. made the hole for the 510,switch and LED, soldered new wires to the positive centre pin and negative wire to the 510.. added a LED and a on/off switch and there she is.. still a bit unneat but hell she vapes nicely.. got my Aerotank Giant on with the 0.8 ohm coil in and she works great... im very impressed with what i have made from repurposing and upcycling some other items...
Still need to find a normal press button... what you guys think

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (2/12/14)

Awesome stuff bud  Sick little desk vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/12/14)

Nice one bro. Bored quite clearly serves you well. Impressive


----------



## Rudi (2/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Nice one bro. Bored quite clearly serves you well. Impressive


Haha true.. if i have to do something i suck at it or drag it out.. when i get bored i tend to make a mess but i get creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (2/12/14)

Rudi said:


> Haha true.. if i have to do something i suck at it or drag it out.. when i get bored i tend to make a mess but i get creative



Nothing wrong with any of that!
As long as YOU enjoy it, that is all that matters!

I like how you made the lid hold a spare battery.
Makes it very creative.


----------



## JaxxGTA (2/12/14)

Nice work. You have given me some inspiration to try my hand at building something too.


----------



## Gizmo (2/12/14)

That's pretty rad!


----------



## Oren (31/12/14)

Very nice project @Rudi. Adding a USB pass-through on a DIY mod is very cool.


----------



## Arthster (31/12/14)

Looks pretty awesome. nice work you have done there.


----------

